# Storage of hay - shipping containers?



## oldhat (15 September 2010)

Hi there!
We have been searching for something to store our hay in so we don't get caught out by the snow again! Does anyone out there use shipping containers for this purpose? We live in such a windy area that sheds do not last unless they are concreted very deeply into the earth(!), so containers do seem to be a good idea in that they won't blow away. My query is will it make the hay sweat badly or do you think it will remain edible?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (15 September 2010)

I don't use containers however I don't see why you can't store hay in them successfully providing there is a little ventilation in it. As long as there is a little air flow all should be fine.


----------



## kittykatcat (15 September 2010)

Hi, I use a shipping container for hay storage, the front end opens, and then it has a large hole cut in the side (which adjoins to the yard) which helps keep the air flow. My complaints would be that it leaks through the bolts (but this is a fault of this container, not all) and if you want big round bales, they are a bit of a nightmare as you can only get about 2 in, and can be quite difficult to get hay off the bale. Also, if you fill haynets in there it can get very dusty.

But all in all a fairly good storage solution!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (15 September 2010)

put the hay on pallets and have the doors open when the weather permits to allow as much air circulation as possible and reduce the condensation.

You will find if it gets the sun on it during the day you will have a good amount of condensation when it then gets cold at night.  Just need to be aware of it thats all.


----------



## oldhat (15 September 2010)

Hmm! Food for thought! I would have hoped that we can get a bit more than two big bales in a 20ft container??! I wonder how big your container is kittykatcat!? I think it is probably the only solution to living here next to the north sea!!! It's got to be better than piling it up on pallets and then getting wrapped up in tarpaulins as you try to extricate some! I know that if we get one we will not longer be keeping our neighbours amused as we get dragged around the yard in the high winds!!


----------



## kittykatcat (15 September 2010)

Hmm, i dont know, probably not 20ft? do they come in 15'?? Basically I can just about squeeeeeeeeze in 3 round bales (with not a lot of room to manouvre), but saying that my round bales are 5 footers! Ooo yes, pallets, forgot to say, put everything on pallets and have a good old clear out every now and then


----------



## nativetyponies (15 September 2010)

if you can pick up a "tautliner"  (curtainsider)that would be better than a shipping container.

you will need to buy a decent tarp to go over the hay inside..about £25 from jewsons, and some pallets to stand on..but the access is easier, and hay wont sweat.


----------



## skye_and_i (15 September 2010)

A tautliner off a 7 1/2 tonner are cheap enough and won't sweat as much as in a shipping container! Plus easyer access into it either through the side or the barn doors at the back!


----------



## Perissa (15 September 2010)

Gluttonforpunishment said:



			put the hay on pallets and have the doors open when the weather permits to allow as much air circulation as possible and reduce the condensation.

You will find if it gets the sun on it during the day you will have a good amount of condensation when it then gets cold at night.  Just need to be aware of it thats all.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree.  I use a shipping container and it is fine apart from the condensation.  Mine is a really big one and has metal roof supports which is were the condensation forms.  My hay is on pallets and I also have a tarp on top of the hay, they hay is stacked with about 6 inch clearance on the sides but I leave this open so the tarp is only on the top so that the drips fall on that and not directly onto the hay.  I only close the doors at night and on wet days in the winter, all other times I leave them open.


----------

